# MIUI on the way?



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

On stats.miui.us, it has olympus listed for like two installs. That is the Atrix isn't it?


----------



## SilverTongueDev (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes. A dev mentioned on xda that he is working on a port.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## milesjohnson (Aug 19, 2011)

"SilverTongueDev said:


> Yes. A dev mentioned on xda that he is working on a port.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Really? Wooooohhhh I cannot wait. Link? I didn't catch that


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

milesjohnson said:


> Really? Wooooohhhh I cannot wait. Link? I didn't catch that


Here ya go! Found it. http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?8833-Notice-MIUI-for-Upcoming-Devices-***3vo-Update***


----------

